
Topp.dev for Busy Hackers - cmpxchg16
https://topp.dev
======
theknarf
How is `development` and `programming` different? Can I select multiple tags?
Could I get it as an RSS feed? Where are the articles sourced from?

~~~
cmpxchg16
One more thing, the articles are from all around the net. I wrote it as a tool
for myself to handle the infinite content in my RSS, when I leave my RSS for
24~48 hours, I can't handle the backlog while it's too much, not mentioned
after a weekend... so I tried to optimise my time and looking for just the top
content. I share the tool with friends, and they was very excited and more and
more people ask for it, so I decided to take it out so anyone can enjoy from
it. Hope it will help you too, and I will be more then happy to get any
feedback to make it more usable :D

------
sawaruna
All of the data-science posts I was given were Medium articles but all with
404 errors.

~~~
cmpxchg16
Sorry for that, there was some bug in the feed source, it was fixed :D

